# Any dream analyzers out there?



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Either professional, or amateur

Please feel welcome to share your dream experiences, the weirder the better

I had one lastnight that was just, plain weird.  I was down, and out.  Felt I'd been abandoned by all people, I had cut my hair off into a short scraggly mess.  Somehow I end up at a swimming pool or spa pool, cleaning dirt from little gutters around the pool.  Robin Williams comes in and hugs me, walks me back into this sort of restaurant, and people are gasping because he is loving on me, and he's married.

Well I warned you it was weird


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2015)

If Robin was in full Mrs. Doubtfire makeup and dress, I would feel kinda uncomfortable. :laugh:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2015)

Nw, perhaps it is all about the power of hope? I think you are living proof of that!


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Either professional, or amateur
> 
> Please feel welcome to share your dream experiences, the weirder the better
> 
> ...



I haven't had a wierd one lately to share, but let's analyse _your_ dream- (I also read tea leaves, coffee grounds and chicken parts)   O.K., here goes:        

1. subconsciously, you fear abandonment by all people
2. you secretly desire cutting your hair into a_  short scraggly mess_.
3. deep down inside you hate cleaning swimming pools.
4. You are a Robin Williams fan, and don't care who knows...

Well, there you go, no charge.  Hope that helped.    :wink:   :wink:   :wink:


----------



## ndynt (Sep 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Nw, perhaps it is all about the power of hope? I think you are living proof of that!



I agree....


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2015)

My weirdest dream? Just the other night I dreamed I was wandering the streets of my town, clad in my new purple velvet doc martens, the rest of me swathed in umpteen layers of opaque bubble wrap????? Hmmmm......Carl Jung where are you?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2015)

The worst one's are when I have hot flashes in my sleep. I have dreams of explosions and fire. One night I thought I was back in my childhood bedroom and the neighbors house was in flames. I would imagine the meaning would be...hubby turned down the air conditioner and I'm perhaps not handling stress as well as I should. You wake up soaked. In winter hubby and dogs will be shivering under the quilts, I will be covered in a sheet.

Oh the other long running nightmare is being somewhere and I can't find the dogs. I'll be finding all kinds of strays or somebody will be offering pups to me...but I want my babies.


----------



## Linda (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not much of a dream analyzer but I like hearing about people's weird dreams.  I have had a few books on analyzing dreams over the years and I noticed none of them agreed on what various things meant.  I gave them away or put them in yard sales but recently found one at the bottom of a book shelf.  If I were at home I'd get it out and look up your dream (and Shalimar's too) just for fun and giggles.  I won't be home till next week and by then I probably won't remember this.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> If Robin was in full Mrs. Doubtfire makeup and dress, I would feel kinda uncomfortable. :laugh:



LOL, metoo  But nope, I could see him clearly, just as he was in his later years.  At least the dream matched me with someone my age, LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2015)

Denise, I think Robin Williams symbolizes someone else.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2015)

What did you have for dinner before you went to bed?  I've read that it may have had something to do with dreaming and it's content.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Sounds like you've done a lot of solitary work cleaning up a mess and now feel ready to spruce up and find love.  (just a wild guess).


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Denise, I think Robin Williams symbolizes someone else.



I saw Robin as a super, kind-hearted man, I mean even in some of his "antics" I saw that about him.  Maybe I am dreaming of a kind-hearted mate that I just might meet some day


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What did you have for dinner before you went to bed?  I've read that it may have had something to do with dreaming and it's content.



I think you are right in some cases John, and I ate a big salad with a couple of chicken tenders mixed in, with garlic-ranch dressing.  Water to drink, and that was it


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Sounds like you've done a lot of solitary work cleaning up a mess and now feel ready to spruce up and find love.  (just a wild guess).



Hey, I like your interpretation Cookie!!  I've been doing lots of house-work since 2011, and not much "socializing" so yep, this could be it  I wonder about the hair being chopped off?  Well, now that I think about it, I was thinking about it, LOL!  I mean cutting my hair short.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

LOL, tnt, I'm sure you just nailed it, LOLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Linda said:


> I'm not much of a dream analyzer but I like hearing about people's weird dreams.  I have had a few books on analyzing dreams over the years and I noticed none of them agreed on what various things meant.  I gave them away or put them in yard sales but recently found one at the bottom of a book shelf.  If I were at home I'd get it out and look up your dream (and Shalimar's too) just for fun and giggles.  I won't be home till next week and by then I probably won't remember this.



But if you do, I would get a kick out of hearing what they might say hugs Linda, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> My weirdest dream? Just the other night I dreamed I was wandering the streets of my town, clad in my new purple velvet doc martens, the rest of me swathed in umpteen layers of opaque bubble wrap????? Hmmmm......Carl Jung where are you?



LMBO, I almost choked on my M&M peanuts, LOL You didn't watch Fried Green Tomatos before bed did you Shalimar?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 11, 2015)

I used to dream I was being chased by Nazis.  I would be climbing up some structure to try to get away from them and then I would reach the top and had nowhere to go and they were right behind me.  I'd wake up at that point in a cold sweat and have to get up and turn on all the lights and sometimes the TV to get rid of the horrors.  Thank God I haven't dreamed that in years!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I used to dream I was being chased by Nazis.  I would be climbing up some structure to try to get away from them and then I would reach the top and had nowhere to go and they were right behind me.  I'd wake up at that point in a cold sweat and have to get up and turn on all the lights and sometimes the TV to get rid of the horrors.  Thank God I haven't dreamed that in years!



Gads, this is awful and it kept repetitious?  That's a nightmare


----------



## Cookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Butterfly, the Nazi dream sounds scary, a recurrent nightmare.  I wonder why. Is there something in your past related to this maybe?  

I used to get recurrent nightmares of having unwelcome guests in my bedroom while I slept and in my home, and I would scream at to get out.
But I know where that was coming from, as I had been inundated when I was younger with guests that I didn't want visiting me, friends that had invited themselves, friends of my ex's that I didn't know, you name it.  Finally, that changed and I don't get that dream anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2015)

No NW, I didn't watch TV that night. Lol.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 11, 2015)

I have a recurring dream, I've  had it so often it can't be called a nightmare.  I am some kind of a soldier, in a pit or trench soaked and covered with mud. There is a decomposing soldier in there with me. He is the living dead. When the dream first started he was terrifying. Now we fight together,I know nothing about him, except that he is rotting and he has my back.
  As far as I know the war or battle is never won or lost,we just lie the shooting and ducking and being scared.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 11, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I have a recurring dream, I've  had it so often it can't be called a nightmare.  I am some kind of a soldier, in a pit or trench soaked and covered with mud. There is a decomposing soldier in there with me. He is the living dead. When the dream first started he was terrifying. Now we fight together,I know nothing about him, except that he is rotting and he has my back.
> As far as I know the war or battle is never won or lost,we just lie the shooting and ducking and being scared.



This one is really interesting, wow!!  Do you watch those movies/shows about zombies etc.?


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2015)

My dreams are usually cast-of-thousands, Cecil B. DeMille spectaculars. I wish I could have dreams about fluffy kittens and strolls in the park, but I have a vivid imagination that takes over at midnight.  I would drive a dream analyst to drink.


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

Hmmm, maybe Robusta's dream was about a past life?  Maybe you were 'remembering', not dreaming.

Has anyone ever had a dream where you were fully aware that you were in a dream? I had that happen to me once and it was the most exhilarating feeling.  But the minute I realized it and then thought about what I'd like to do in my dream, I woke up.    My husband has that happen all the time.  He says his dreams are amazing and in technicolor with surround sound and smell-o-vision!  If I'm lucky, I wake up with at most a warm, fuzzy feeling.  His sound like going to see a blockbuster movie.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 12, 2015)

LOL, omg Debby, that's hilarious  I've had some vivid ones, but don't "remember" color, or sound.  I love the flying ones, it feels so real, and I can actually turn and navigate as well, weird, lol


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> Hmmm, maybe Robusta's dream was about a past life?  Maybe you were 'remembering', not dreaming.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a dream where you were fully aware that you were in a dream? I had that happen to me once and it was the most exhilarating feeling.  But the minute I realized it and then thought about what I'd like to do in my dream, I woke up.    My husband has that happen all the time.  He says his dreams are amazing and in technicolor with surround sound and smell-o-vision!  If I'm lucky, I wake up with at most a warm, fuzzy feeling.  His sound like going to see a blockbuster movie.


Debby, when you know you are dreaming, that is called a lucid dream, a lot of people (including me) aspire to be able to do that.  You can really accomplish a lot if you can stay in the dream and know you are dreaming.  There are whole books written on that subject.  I have one by Robert Moss, I think it's called DreamGates, I'm not home so I can't check for sure.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 12, 2015)

Linda said:


> Debby, when you know you are dreaming, that is called a lucid dream, a lot of people (including me) aspire to be able to do that.  You can really accomplish a lot if you can stay in the dream and know you are dreaming.  There are whole books written on that subject.  I have one by Robert Moss, I think it's called DreamGates, I'm not home so I can't check for sure.



*That's weird. When I dream, I always know I am dreaming. I thought everybody did.   Sometimes I can make the dreams go the way I want them to. *


----------



## ndynt (Sep 12, 2015)

I too can make my dreams go where I want.  It can occur for anyone during certain sleep stages. Our longest and most memorable lucid dreams occur in the fourth  and fifth sleep cycles of the night, after about six hours of sleep, during the  REM sleep stages. Mine occur just before I wake up.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 12, 2015)

I never watch zombie shows. I hate simulated violence and gore. Porn has more value than that trash! My wife likes them and I am at a loss to understand why.
Why do you want to see and hear mostly women screaming, and being tortured and mutilated?  Pretty sick concept in my mind.
I have wondered about the past life concept also, most nights when I am just on the verge of sleep I feel and envision myself drawing back a bow. I have had that notion all my conscious life.  I served in the military but never saw combat.


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

Linda said:


> Debby, when you know you are dreaming, that is called a lucid dream, a lot of people (including me) aspire to be able to do that.  You can really accomplish a lot if you can stay in the dream and know you are dreaming.  There are whole books written on that subject.  I have one by Robert Moss, I think it's called DreamGates, I'm not home so I can't check for sure.




That's the word I could not remember!!!  Thanks Linda, yes, lucid dreaming!  Had one once, I remember it vividly and I remember that moment I realized I was 'awake' in the dream! "You are awake and you're in a dream!  How cool is this!  What should I do...." I said and then before I could answer my own question....I woke up .  I was so disappointed.  I don't think I've ever read a book on lucid dreaming specifically, but I've read about them as side topics in books that I've been reading on related topics.  Don says he has them quite often.


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I never watch zombie shows. I hate simulated violence and gore. Porn has more value than that trash! My wife likes them and I am at a loss to understand why.
> Why do you want to see and hear mostly women screaming, and being tortured and mutilated?  Pretty sick concept in my mind.
> I have wondered about the past life concept also, most nights when I am just on the verge of sleep I feel and envision myself drawing back a bow. I have had that notion all my conscious life.  I served in the military but never saw combat.





I believe we lived other lives and sometimes the energy from those experiences 'bleeds' through into our current lives.  Not of course for the majority (unless maybe deja vu is also an example of the same sort of thing), but I think for others whatever it is that separates dimensions or era/s is thinner or maybe operates for a moment in a frequency that's closer to ours so people can receive impressions of what's going on 'elsewhere'.   

So who knows, maybe you were one of the artillery in an ancient Roman army, or maybe one of Attilla's invading hordes  or maybe even you spent time as a First Nations hunter?  Maybe that's where your sensation of drawing back a bow could be coming from?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 12, 2015)

Debby said:


> I believe we lived other lives and sometimes the energy from those experiences 'bleeds' through into our current lives.  Not of course for the majority (unless maybe deja vu is also an example of the same sort of thing), but I think for others whatever it is that separates dimensions or era/s is thinner or maybe operates for a moment in a frequency that's closer to ours so people can receive impressions of what's going on 'elsewhere'.
> 
> So who knows, maybe you were one of the artillery in an ancient Roman army, or maybe one of Attilla's invading hordes  or maybe even you spent time as a First Nations hunter?  Maybe that's where your sensation of drawing back a bow could be coming from?


 In the last life Deb, You ere Groucho Marx.....*smile*


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

You know Jim, I've always thought there was an uncanny resemblance.  I'm just not as funny as he was 

But speaking of resemblances, when I was coming home from Calgary, the guy who sat beside me on the plane was the spitting image of my sister in law!  I said to my husband, "if W. decided to change genders and become a man.....I now know how she'd look!"  Spitting image, I couldn't believe it......same eyes, hair, profile, hair texture, build....all there!  That was weird let me tell you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I didn't want to start a new one, and this _does_ have to do with dreams ... specifically, a nightmare. 

Just had this one this morning, after a full night of sleep deprivation and a full schedule of worries. I don't usually recall any dreams anymore, let alone one like this ...

I was in a small town that had 2 long cave/tunnels at one end. People were milling around and one guy comes up and gives me a guided tour of the caves. They are well-lit and have little niches inside that are numbered. Keep that in mind.

We emerge from the caves and I'm led to a large garage, where there are 2 dozen boxes piled up on a table, each with a number.

My host tells me my job is to place each of the boxes in the proper numbered niche in the caves, as quickly as possible.

When I ask why, he said "to achieve critical mass".

He starts a huge stopwatch in the middle of the town and, while everyone watches, I start running with the boxes, two at a time, into the caves. 

Somewhere around the middle of the box supply the timer runs out. I hear a beeping, then a wailing siren, and everyone mutely turns and looks at me. Suddenly two gigantic, roaring plumes of flame shoot out of the caves, and I see this one young lady up on a raised platform directly in front of the caves become burned to a crisp as she screams and screams, while my host yells at me "You didn't achieve critical mass!"


I woke up swearing and cussing and soaked with sweat.

Man, I hate sleep deprivation.


----------



## Agman (Dec 24, 2015)

*Phil, you might try cutting back on that real good Texas hot sauce before going to bed! *


----------



## IKE (Dec 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I know this is an old thread but I didn't want to start a new one, and this _does_ have to do with dreams ... specifically, a nightmare.
> 
> Just had this one this morning, after a full night of sleep deprivation and a full schedule of worries. I don't usually recall any dreams anymore, let alone one like this ...
> 
> ...



Sounds like to me you got a hold of some bad chit dude.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow Phil, when does the movie come out?! :love_heart:  Makes my weird little dream of the night before last seem very mild and normal.  :hair:  I was stuck in an elevator alone, but able to talk to a young lady who worked at the store/business, and was able to see her face through a glass.

She said she was communicating with her employers asking advice on what to do.  She instructed me to open a rectangular glass door at the bottom of the elevator wall and crawl through there to get out.  I looked at the door and was able to open it, but I could see some big ropes that raised and lowered the elevator.

I knew she was young and I started to ask her if she was sure this was good advice.  I told her that a lot of people get killed in elevator shafts, and I didn't want to chance doing anything that may take my life.  She said it was okay.

Then, the elevator door was open, and I could see a main area of a department store with people in it.  The girl had changed into Daniel Tosh, and he continued to give me instruction, telling me to go in head first.  I tried to put my head through, and although it looked wide enough to make it, my head did not fit.

He then told me to go feet first and put my legs in a scissor position and it would work.  I told him that since the door was open now, I should be able to just walk out of the elevator where he was.  He nervously said no, that he already had instructions from his superiors and was worried if I didn't follow them.

I reluctantly said okay, because I didn't want him to get into trouble.  I crossed my legs and started to try to get through the opening.  Having trouble sliding my body through, I grabbed onto some piping for an assist, that's when I woke up.  I was taking Melatonin for sleep the last time I had a nightmare, so I stopped taking it for awhile.  Didn't matter, had this dream with no sleep 'helpers'.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

Agman said:


> *Phil, you might try cutting back on that real good Texas hot sauce before going to bed! *





IKE said:


> Sounds like to me you got a hold of some bad chit dude.



LOL - I KNEW I was gonna' get responses like this! layful:



SeaBreeze said:


> Wow Phil, when does the movie come out?! :love_heart:  Makes my weird little dream of the night before last seem very mild and normal.  :hair:



I wouldn't quite call that mild and normal, Sea - pretty scary, actually, especially when Tosh wouldn't let you just walk out of the car! You were so accommodating, though.

Boy, the mind really gets its revenge on us sometimes ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 24, 2015)

Phil this picture epitomizes hot flashes. You might just be going through a late menopause. Seriously, I've had dreams where I'm in my childhood bedroom...and the wall erupts in flames. Then I wake soaked and covered in warm dogs. It's gotta be stress and in my case hormonal. 
There was one I had last night. I was in my aunt's house. In real life she is mega Christian...Santa Claus and Jesus overflowing every room. In the dream the reindeer were tipped over, bows scattered and I was trying to put all her decorations back up. We're not close but her husband had sudden debilitating health issues and is still in hospital.
I guess I was feeling for her in the dream and trying to sort out the un-sortable, I dunno...


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2015)

I've had dreams where I awoke soaked and covered in warm dogs, too.

Unfortunately, at the time, I didn't OWN any dogs ... 

As for the meaning of my dream I've been trying to suss it out today, but aside from the usual holiday stress and psychotic meanderings of my mind, nope, nothing.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, omg Debby, that's hilarious  I've had some vivid ones, but don't "remember" color, or sound.  I love the flying ones, it feels so real, and I can actually turn and navigate as well, weird, lol



WOW nwlady, that must be amazing to dream about free flying!! What a fun dream. Maybe you were a bird in a previous life


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 25, 2015)

Okay, this has happened to me several times - I had a sequel dream tonight during my 1-1/2hr. polyphasic session.

After the failed atomic bomb events from my last dream, I was part of a roving band of survivors going around trying to see the effects of my slow performance. We came across one place, a palatial building with an enormous indoor pool and multiple rooms. 

My team members immediately jumped into the pool and began enthusiastically swimming, while I walked around suspiciously looking into rooms and even going along a series of card tables lining the pool, pushing back their hanging tablecloths with my booted toe. I kept repeating "Guys, get out of the water - something isn't right" but no one listened to me.

I got to one table where a man was sitting, and when I pushed back the table cloth he said "What are you, insane?"



A valid question, I'm starting to think ...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2015)

All I can say is I feel sad that you had such a terrible night, Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks, Rose.

Oddly enough, I think I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 26, 2015)

Phil, sometimes certain foods before bed or meds precipitate vivid dreams/nightmares.  Could this be what is happening with you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Phil, sometimes certain foods before bed or meds precipitate vivid dreams/nightmares.  Could this be what is happening with you.



I don't think it's food, Cookie - I've got myself on a pretty bland diet. Meds? The usual ones I've been taking.

I think my subconscious is trying to work something out. 

BTW - your avatar looks a lot like the cat I live with.


----------



## nitelite (Dec 26, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> I haven't had a wierd one lately to share, but let's analyse _your_ dream- (I also read tea leaves, coffee grounds and chicken parts)   O.K., here goes:
> 
> 1. subconsciously, you fear abandonment by all people
> 2. you secretly desire cutting your hair into a_  short scraggly mess_.
> ...



tnthomas, You are GOOD! I believe that if most people take the time to analyze their dreams they will find comparative information.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2015)

tnthomas said:
			
		

> I haven't had a wierd one lately to share, but let's analyse _your_ dream- (I also read tea leaves, coffee grounds and chicken parts)   O.K., here goes:
> 
> 1. subconsciously, you fear abandonment by all people
> 2. you secretly desire cutting your hair into a_  short scraggly mess_.
> ...



Wow! Don't know why you pulled this - it's excellent! Let's see ...

1. Too late - all people HAVE abandoned me, at least the ones that get to know me
2. Unfortunately I'm bald with a ponytail, so first I'd have to Superglue the tail up on top
3. Only when I have to do it with my hands tied behind my back
4. Nanu -nanu! 

Thank you for the insights!


----------

